# ID Plants...



## Demi (Dec 30, 2008)

http://i40.tinypic.com/28ipbom.png

http://i40.tinypic.com/1zmmkbp.png

Click links for pics


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first looks like an _Acorus_.

The second is probably _Hemigraphis repanda_.

Sadly, neither is truly aquatic.  On the other hand, you've come to the right place to find plants that are.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree, the first definitely looks like a spikerush/acorus plant, and the second looks very much like a tropical plant. Although, there is a hygro. species that looks somewhat like that. I would take it out and see if it can stand upright by itself. If it does, it probably isn't aquatic. (A decent test for some aquatic plants)


----------



## Demi (Dec 30, 2008)

Is that really bad if its not aquatic? (


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, it won't survive in your tank. They may last a while, but that would be all. If you've got a place to grow them above water, then you could keep growing them there. Both will do well with wet roots. A terrarium perhaps.


----------



## Demi (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh darn! <sobs>

The LFS here has VERY limited plant options - these were the only ones they had, so I spent 20 bucks on them.. They WERE in a fish tank and looked healthy ((

I can't believe I blew that money on bad plants..

Being 14yrs old, not having a job, that kind of money is hard to find.. <sighs>


----------



## brion0 (Dec 24, 2008)

Demi said:


> Oh darn! <sobs>
> 
> The LFS here has VERY limited plant options - these were the only ones they had, so I spent 20 bucks on them.. They WERE in a fish tank and looked healthy ((
> 
> ...


Id take them back.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Get your money back and then look over the "For Sale or Trade" section. You can find plenty of aquarium plants there. Also, look over our PlantFinder to find out how hard or easy they are to grow.


----------



## Demi (Dec 30, 2008)

My LFS wouldn't take them back lol

On anotehr forum, some peops thought the purpley one was a crypt... Could it be that?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Demi said:


> My LFS wouldn't take them back lol
> 
> On anotehr forum, some peops thought the purpley one was a crypt... Could it be that?


Your LFS has sold you something that is not fit for purpose. As such they have broken their agreement with you when they sold you those plants as being suitable for your fish tank. You are entitled to a refund, whether they want the plants back or not.

I'm afraid neither of those plants are crypts. It may have superficially similar leaves but crypts grow from rhizomes under the ground not with a branching stem structure like that.


----------

